# Zeke update { pic heavy}



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Zeke out playing the other day. 








Don't take pictures when im drinkin

















this is MY ball








You still taking pics of me? YAAA I look good lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good!!
He has really nice muscle tone Angel. He's a very lucky dog to have found you.


----------



## BlueBuddy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice looking dog.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Soooo handsome! I am also glad her found a new momma


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Hes looking good!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys , Im thrilled with how he has come along. Big change from day 1 that is for sure  .. He is such a happy boy too , hard to be in a bad mood with his goofy butt around here.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

he looks like a cutiepie


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Gah! I love your bullies! He's in awesome shape! That seems to be a rarity with bullies. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

zeke is looking great angel!! <3 that boy!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> Gah! I love your bullies! He's in awesome shape! That seems to be a rarity with bullies. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


LMAO I dont think I could make him fat if I tried. Boy NEVER stops moving , to get enough calories in him that he isn't burning them all the time he would have to eat round the clock lol.

And Thanks everyone appreciate the comments on him 

for those new this is how zeke came to us just over a year ago.
















hip bones, ribs sticking out, loaded with worms and some serious infections in his legs from lack of medical care after a yard accident. took us months to get that infection completely gone. SO he has a special place in my heart and a special bond after all we have gone through with him. after all that he is hands down one of the friendliest most sweetest dog I have here.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is such an awesome looking guy!


----------



## Macsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey this is probably somewhere on some thread, but is Zeke mixed with something? He looks (his marks) like my girl, who was supposedly had full breed pitbull parents...the owners weren't sure they could sell her as full pit, even though they bred only pits...always wondered if she is full pit or mix....


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Angel has American bullies, not 'pits'.


----------



## Macsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

*Macsmom again...*

I just added a profile pic so maybe it will show you what Macabee looks like


----------



## Macsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh I don't know the difference, I'm sorry. I am new to this forum. Where I live we call them Pits.. what is an American Bully?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

american bully is a different breed then american pit bull terrier although alot of people don't know the difference and do call american bullys pit bulls, partly due to the UKC Registering them as the same. People feel cause the papers say APBT that that means there dog is APBT. you need to know bloodlines, if your friends don't have papers on there dogs I would not be selling any of them as pitbulls. There is a section on here called bullys101 you may want to check out, goes into detail on bloodlines and how the breed was created { ABPT x am staff x a few other breeds depending on the dog}. Zeke is pure american bully he is not pitbull. The color is known as black and tan the markings are called TRi color, alot of people think they are mixed with rotty or doby but this is not true. These color and markings can be found in both APBT and am bullys , I believe to have this though both parents have to carry the gene . There is a tri color thread as well if you use the search up top and there shows a bunch of dogs on here with this color pattern.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke is a good looking bully!!


----------



## Macsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thank you*

Hi Angel,

Thanks so much for the info. My dog is tri color also. She is beautiful. On the thinner smaller side for a "bully" but definitely no rottie in there. Parents both bully's... I'm glad I found this site. I've always wondered if there were others out there like her, then I saw Zeke. 
My girl behaves a bit lab also. She may have a tad of that....but she supposed to be 100% bully. 

Don't know how to attach pix

Thanks again for the information!

Kay


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

would love to see pictures. BEst way is to go to a photo host site like photobucket or something and load the pictures to there . then resize to 600x or smaller and then copy the "IMG" Link from there and copy here and it should show up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love this pup Angel, he is such a good boy! Such a ham! thanks for sharing


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Amy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Macsmom said:


> Hi Angel,
> 
> Thanks so much for the info. My dog is tri color also. She is beautiful. On the thinner smaller side for a "bully" but definitely no rottie in there. Parents both bully's... I'm glad I found this site. I've always wondered if there were others out there like her, then I saw Zeke.
> My girl behaves a bit lab also. She may have a tad of that....but she supposed to be 100% bully.
> ...


Just because she is tri colored doesn't make her a bully any more than a "pit". Unless you have a pedigree and lineage on the dog you have no way of knowing if she has rott or any other breed in her. She is just a dog (one of unknown lineage) not a specific breed of dog.


----------

